# The Elder Scrolls Online - Neuanfang/Fragen



## Promized (5. Januar 2016)

EDIT: Lag am Launcher. Nachdem wir ihn repariert hatten ging es.


----------



## Combi (5. Januar 2016)

hi,ich habs im angebot für 16 euro gekauft.
weil ein arbeitskollege meinte es wäre super.
wir spielen auch gw2,seit beginn.
ok,er hat null ahnung von hardware und fast null ahnung von spielmechaniken.
trotzdem hat ers geschafft,mich als freund ingame zu adden und wir können zusammen ne gruppe machen
und losrennen.
ihr müsst euch adden,als freunde und ne gruppe öffnen.
und ihr müsst drauf achten,was ihr spielt.welche rasse und gebiet.
es gibt festgelegte länder,wo nur bestimmte rassen am anfang spielbar sind.

habe mir zb bei mmoga nen dlc für 99 cent gekauft,dass man alle rassen in allen gebieten am anfang spielen kann.
und ein pet is auch dabei.

also adden,gruppe erstellen und loslegen.
ps:is nett das game,aber die grafik is grotte.


----------



## Promized (5. Januar 2016)

Hi,

wir haben bereits versucht uns zu adden etc, jedoch funktioniert dies nicht, da uns das Spiel immer vorgaukeln möchte, dass kein entsprechendes Konto existiert wenn wir uns adden/einladen wollen.

Wir haben alle die Imperial Edition, von daher sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen. Sind im selben Pakt haben aber natürlich unterschiedliche Klassen, wäre ja ziemlich sinnlos sonst. Aber es ist schon ein seltsames System, dass wir nicht zusammen spielen können  Auch die Leute die wir ingame gefragt haben kennen diesen "Bug" allerdings haben auch diese keine wirkliche Lösung dafür. Ist schon mehr als merkwürdig, dass nicht mal die Konten gefunden werden können, weder Spielername noch Spieler-ID.

Selbst wenn sich das später ändern sollte und man sich dann immer über den Weg laufen kann, ist dies doch gerade für den Anfang mehr als seltsam. Laut ESO Forum ist dies ein bekannter Bug seit Mitte/Ende 2014! Da frage ich mich was die Techniker bzw. Entwickler da in solch einer langen Zeit getrieben haben 

Na mal schauen, ob sich noch irgendwas ändert.


----------

